

Why is there something rather than nothing? - gpvos
http://www.bbc.com/earth/story/20141106-why-does-anything-exist-at-all

======
coldtea
> _Their admittedly controversial answer is that the entire universe, from the
> fireball of the Big Bang to the star-studded cosmos we now inhabit, popped
> into existence from nothing at all. It had to happen, they say, because
> "nothing" is inherently unstable._

The real headline should be "Astonishing naivety shown by journalists and/or
physicists".

Of the philosophical kind, I mean.

Saying that ""nothing" is inherently unstable" just moves the goalposts, and
is not an answer as to why "there is something rather than nothing" at all.

This "inherently unstable" nothing, with its quantum flunctuations etc, is not
the absolute nothing people talk about when they make this question.

This distinction is philosophy (or epistemology, if you will) 101.

